# Brittany Bunny



## kathy1939 (Apr 19, 2017)

More inspiration from Suzymarie on Ravelry. I followed her notes for knitting the basic Scottie dog dress and thought of adding some green grass and a ball. Basic bunny pattern by Little Cotton Rabbits (Julie Williams). 

Happy Knitting to all!

PS: I have just noticed that her mouth is crooked! I will fix it. :sm12:


----------



## Ammie2boys (Sep 2, 2013)

That is the cutest rabbit ever....


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

Your work is exquisite. Just love your little bunny and her outfit.


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that's absolutely adorable!!! Well done, you  Lynn


----------



## kathy1939 (Apr 19, 2017)

Thank you all so much.


----------



## RosieCVD (Jul 26, 2016)

I love it! And the crooked smile just adds more character ^_^


----------



## kathy1939 (Apr 19, 2017)

Haha! I fixed it. It happened when I pulled the dress over her head - always hard to do without smashing the face.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Adorable bunny! She just ate a lemon, LOL! Love her!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

So cute! :sm24:


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Fantastic bunny. Her mouth is NOT crooked - she is chewing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

She is precious especially with the Scottie dog dress. I think I would have put a red ball????


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

Fantastic. I really love the little dress.


----------



## kathy1939 (Apr 19, 2017)

Lafemmefran said:


> She is precious especially with the Scottie dog dress. I think I would have put a red ball????


Yes - a red ball would be better I think. Thanks for the suggestion. I will do that on the next one.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

She is absolutely adorable


----------



## jtchip (Jan 7, 2017)

She is just so cute!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Adorable bunny ! Super cute dress on her.


----------



## YNotCrochet (Jun 11, 2017)

It is so sweet. Love it all.


----------



## Susam (Apr 1, 2013)

So adorable. Love it!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

She is so cute. :sm24:


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Adorable.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

So cute


----------



## nwlouie (Jan 22, 2013)

So adorable!!


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Too, too cute. Her Scottie Dress is adorable. The cutest bunny ever!!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So cute


----------



## BobbiD (Apr 3, 2012)

She is so adorable and I love her little dress!


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

She is gorgeous..I'm an addict too to suzys patterns....


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

So sweet. I'd find it too hard to give that one away.


----------



## laceylinda (Aug 17, 2012)

She's beautiful. Lovely clothing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Love the outfit


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Delightful!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Adorable ????????


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Absolutely adorable! I love all the little detail. You did an amazing job.


----------



## sheilaeite (Sep 4, 2011)

Love her outfit.


----------



## Scrappydog15 (Jun 21, 2017)

OMG this is the cutest ever


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

She is sweet and the dress is darling.


----------



## Scrappydog15 (Jun 21, 2017)

I have just had a look at Ravelry and Suzymarie. All those bunnies. If i start I will have to do them all. I won't be able to choose.


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

Truly Charming


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

It's absolutely gorgeous and the outfit tops it all.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

What an adorable bunny!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Beautiful. I like her little crooked smile it gives her character The dress is super cute with the Scottie dog on it.


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

Adorable. Love her little outfit.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice job - looks very cute.


----------



## Nancy F (Nov 13, 2016)

She's really cute. Love her outfit.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

She's gorgeous and I absolutely love her dress.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

I love her and her little clothes.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Cutest rabbit I ever seen.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

absolutely adorable


----------



## Oma 7 (May 11, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## Rosie's mom (Nov 23, 2013)

Adorable.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh, Kathy, your bunny ... her little outfit ... just adorable!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Very cute bunny. Love the clothes.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Fantastic Work! Her little face is the cutest. :sm24:


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

So darling!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

How cute!!


----------



## CornishKnitter (Jan 23, 2016)

What a cute bunny. Love her dress!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh my goodness! She's adorable!


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh my how sweet. That blows my mind that someone could make something so darling. That looks pretty difficult to me. Thanks for sharing such a precious bunny. My great grandaughters would love that, I am not that talented to put something like that together.

Linda


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Ammie2boys said:


> That is the cutest rabbit ever....


Too cute


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

We have bunnies in our garden and they eat faster than we can plant things, but yours makes us love bunnies!
What a great idea to add the dog to the dress... a real eye catcher!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Adorable!!!


----------



## migrammy (Feb 26, 2012)

I love it.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Adorable!,,


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

She is o cute and sweet!!!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

She is so cute and sweet!!!


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

????????????


----------



## Kathy759 (Dec 9, 2012)

Scrappydog15 said:


> I have just had a look at Ravelry and Suzymarie. All those bunnies. If i start I will have to do them all. I won't be able to choose.


I agree! I want to knit them all too! She is amazing.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

this is a very cute bunny


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

So cute!!!


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

oh she is so cute!! & I love her little dress


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

oh she is so cute!! & I love her little dress


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Super cute - great work!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Over-the-top cuteness!!!!!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Adorable bunny and dress.


----------



## CharlotteAnna (Aug 6, 2015)

Your bunny is gorgeous, you did a great job. Leave her just like she is. I love her! ( I hope it's a her)


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

TammyK said:


> So cute! :sm24:


My thoughts exactlyK


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Brittany is gorgeous! Beautifully done.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

That's just darling! Love everything about her.


----------



## Hapday (Jun 8, 2011)

What a beauty wonderful.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Very cute, beautiful work.


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

Shes a beauty


----------



## rose54 (Jul 4, 2012)

She is just beautiful


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

Too cute for words!


----------



## dhendrix (Jul 26, 2011)

Just darling!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

She is so darn cute ! Love her little red shoes.


----------



## knittingrocks (Jan 1, 2014)

adorable


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

I love your bunny and the outfit...it is just awesome...


----------



## maggie16 (Jan 25, 2017)

So adorable


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Perfect, so cute!


----------



## LinaJO (Mar 27, 2016)

Her mouth gives her little face character...love her...and the outfit is wonderful.


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Very adorable! Love the dress!????????????


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Adorable bunny, darling dress! Lovely design adaptation!!


----------



## kathy1939 (Apr 19, 2017)

Scrappydog15 said:


> OMG this is the cutest ever


Thank you! BTW - I am from Cheltenham, Gloucestershire, England. Your location caught my eye.


----------



## kathy1939 (Apr 19, 2017)

Thank you all so much for your kind comments on my Bunny. I love to see all of your beautiful creations too.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## rbadan (Feb 26, 2017)

OMG! That is such a darling bunny! You did a good job. :sm24:


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

She just beautiful an adorable... Great job as usually????????????????????


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Your bunny and clothes are wonderful! Love them all.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

kathy1939 said:


> More inspiration from Suzymarie on Ravelry. I followed her notes for knitting the basic Scottie dog dress and thought of adding some green grass and a ball. Basic bunny pattern by Little Cotton Rabbits (Julie Williams).
> 
> Happy Knitting to all!
> 
> PS: I have just noticed that her mouth is crooked! I will fix it. :sm12:


I like her little crooked mouth as it makes her seem to have just voiced an opinion.


----------



## Princess323 (Jun 3, 2017)

Can you please put up a link for the dress etc. This is adorable!


----------

